# Western Photographer David F. Barry



## djsposse (Apr 22, 2004)

Any western photo collectors have information concerning the work of David F. Barry? I have aquired 6 of his originals and am looking for information concerning the artist and value of my acquistions. Thanks!


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 23, 2004)

http://photoswest.org/exhib/barry/barry.htm

http://www.cartermuseum.org/photo/barry.html

http://www.temple.edu/photo/photogr...aphers/stevemonastra/Photogs/barry/barry.html

http://www.custermuseum.org/barry.htm

http://www.bbhc.org/pointsWest/PWArticle.cfm?ArticleID=88

Just a few starting places.  Although I do not collect photographs I admire the works of early photographers, I was mildly interested in Matthew Brady since his grand-grand-grand....daughter worked for the Phoenix Symphony some years ago.  She was married to a photographer, what do you know...

Good luck with your search!


----------



## krshryock (Nov 8, 2012)

djsposse said:


> Any western photo collectors have information concerning the work of David F. Barry? I have aquired 6 of his originals and am looking for information concerning the artist and value of my acquistions. Thanks!



I have 75 photos of David F. Barry in three fabric bound wooden boxes of Custer, Sitting Bull (same as Smithsonian photo) plains Indians and men who fought the battle as well as personalities of wild west traveling shows.  There are 3 portifolios of 25 prints each.  This collection was appraised ca 1982. Which 6 do you have?


----------

